# Whats college orientation like?



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

What are the orientations like..and are they 
even worth it? I was thinking from hearing about it on this site..
That I'll just skip it.. But What do they teach you?


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to mine on Tuesday. Wasn't _too_ terrible. They basically just gave presentations about the college. We were seated in groups based on our major and we had to introduce ourselves to each other at one point. The worst part of it was registering for classes. I was really disappointed in the classes that were available (most of the good ones were filled already) and I only got two out of four classes that I actually wanted.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I allready registered for the class online and paid for it..
and I have no clue what my major will be..so that would be very awkward..
is it required to register for classes at the oreintation?


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Mine was two years ago. They just put me in a random group, they got us to play games to get to know each other, listened to a short speech from the Dean, then a short tour around the campus by a student volunteer. I didn't really learn anything and I still got lost the first day of classes. The main purpose was to meet other freshman and make new friends I think, totally failed at that though lol :yes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tour, presentations, getting to meet people, awkward introduction games... not too bad, though. Have fun and try to talk to some people there. It will make it easier to make friends once the actual school year starts.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

It's mostly to meet people and leave first impressions. I recommend going.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

it's a waste of time imo. Most people will encourage you to go and tell you that it's a great opportunity to meet people. But in reality, you'll have that opportunity throughout the year anyways... without the super awkward introduction games. :yes

The only part that might be helpful are the presentations and the tour, mainly because they'll give you an idea of what the campus is like.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> it's a waste of time imo. Most people will encourage you to go and tell you that it's a great opportunity to meet people. But in reality, you'll have that opportunity throughout the year anyways... without the super awkward introduction games. :yes


People are much more open during those first introduction days. It's like a cheat code to meeting people and making friends.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 30, 2012)

Boring of course, but a head start for making good first impressions.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I've done it twice and hated it. The first time was worse - they had a big "Playfair" thing that was basically hit'n'run socialization with 200 strangers alongside the usual small group setting stuff. This second time was for transferring, so it wasn't as big, but I still didn't like it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my college orientation was hellish. i hope yours goes better than mine.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

JohnWalnut said:


> People are much more open during those first introduction days. It's like a cheat code to meeting people and making friends.


I disagree. People mostly stuck with their high school cliques in my experience.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow it feels like forever since I went to that. Basically they just had everyone introduce themselves and then showed us the college campus. There wasn't a lot of one on one mingling so it wasn't that bad. In fact it was a lot of fun, because at that point in time I had no idea what to expect.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish I had a choice not to go to mine. 

My orientation for freshman year was very socially oriented. Tons of "getting to know you" activities and lunches, and there was even a dance. It was quite painful for me and I did not get any friends out of it.
Now I have another one as a transfer student and I have no idea what to expect. :afr

If you go, I hope it goes well.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was required or not..
The deadline past so they don't have them anymore. 
I'll still see an advisor so I won't be completely lost..I think >_>


----------



## StarFireBabe (Aug 4, 2012)

Eh it was ok. I know I was very nervous about what to expect at first, I even felt sick right after I ate. We did icebreaker games but I sadly didn't make any new friends this way. People for the most part seem friendly, I just tried to put my shyness behind me and act confident. I just wanted to get registered and get out. :int


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

I went to mine....sorta.. Looked at the itinerary or whatever its called they plan for the day and noticed it was going to be about 7 hours long. Then they said " All freshman students come line up to introduce yourself". I was like fcccckk that im outta here. I told my dad some bull**** and he drove me home after only staying there for about 30 minutes. He was pissed. But i felt muccchh better. 



Sad


----------



## Cabaje (Jun 29, 2012)

*I Hate Orientations*

I am going to have my university orientation soon. I did not really want to register for it but my dad made me do it. Plus I am an international student, so with all the other things I will be having in mind, I really do not want to experience social anxiety. A lot of people are talking about exciting activities as well, on the Facebook group of the university and that kinda intimidates me. Yes, not only do I hate social interactions, I am also intimidated by extroverts and their boisterous activities. Soooo not looking forward to it.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

You should go. I had a lot of fun at my orientation, not so much during the school year though. I had to stay overnight to see what it was going to be like living in a dorm. Me and a group of people I met that night went bowling, joked around, played games in one of the lounges, and pulled an all nighter. The most fun I had and the most people I met was during orientation. Unfortunately, it wasn't like that during the semester, so I'm back home going to a community college.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to one last year and it was fine. Just mostly the lecturer talking and showing stuff on a presentation, then we had to get our photos taken for our I.D cards, we were given our planners and then our timetables and told to leave.

I have another induction next Thursday and i'm ****ting it, though.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I absolutely despised mine. Most of the presentations were mind numbing and awful about "What you'll experience in college." The whole time I was thinking "What am I doing here?"


----------

